# Main Salmon Fishing



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Does anyone have any experience fishing the main Salmon in the Summer. We launch on the 6th. I have been told that its really too deep for good flyfishing and that it warms quite a bit precluding much in the way of trout (also that there is some decent smallmouth fishing). Also I have been told that the side streams have some decent flyfishing.
> 
> Are these comments true? not? If the side streams are "the Ticket" then can anyone sugest good spots?
> 
> Thanks


I floated the Main last summer and my experience matched pretty much what you just said. The Main is too warm and too deep for trout fishing in general. I did not fish any side streams, but I did really well at some eddys I found that had larger tribs running into them. Basically anywhere the water was noticeably colder. I had an amazing evening catching chunky native west slope cutthroats and bull trout in a eddy across from a camp.

Otherwise my son had fun catching pike minnow in the main channel and we saw bass on the last couple of days, but never really took the time to chase them.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes, the comments you got are true. Mostly what you will catch in the main river will be whitefish on spinners or maybe a fly. I have never personally taken my fly fishing gear on the Main Salmon (I save it for the Middle Fork). I have seen folks coming down from Chamberlain Creek, and I'd guess Bull Creek and Sheep Creek might be good. Any side creek should have potential I would think. Have a great trip. The Main Salmon is my all-time favorite river trip. We launch on Aug. 13th.
KJ


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Mike Harvey said:


> I floated the Main last summer and my experience matched pretty much what you just said. The Main is too warm and too deep for trout fishing in general. I did not fish any side streams, but I did really well at some eddys I found that had larger tribs running into them. Basically anywhere the water was noticeably colder. I had an amazing evening catching chunky native west slope cutthroats and bull trout in a eddy across from a camp.
> 
> Otherwise my son had fun catching pike minnow in the main channel and we saw bass on the last couple of days, but never really took the time to chase them.


Mike, I don't suppose you remember which Camp? I'm hoping to have some luck with bass in the main. I'm taking my big 8 weight rigged with a sinking line to see if I can get down deep for soemthing or other. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

cataraftgirl said:


> We launch on Aug. 13th.
> KJ


We launch on 8/12! It's always fun to connect screen names to real people. Please say 'hi!' I'll have a huge white paco pad on my raft, that's the easiest identifying marker.


----------



## kp2architects (Aug 1, 2011)

We're launching on the Main on August 5th for our 4th trip down the river. In the pas we've had good luck fishing with spinners from the raft or from shore where side creeks enter the Salmon. Mostly bull trout (which are protected so it's catch and release). We'll try to eddy out and cast from the boat or pull over and cast from shore. Also, as others have told you, side creeks can be good fly fishing too. We had especially good luck up the creek near the Polly Bemis ranch. We've also caught some bass and whitefish casting spinners from beaches into eddies.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

lmaciag said:


> We launch on 8/12! It's always fun to connect screen names to real people. Please say 'hi!' I'll have a huge white paco pad on my raft, that's the easiest identifying marker.


I'll keep an eye out for a "river marshmallow" Paco pad. Have a great trip.
KJ


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

John_in_Loveland said:


> Mike, I don't suppose you remember which Camp? I'm hoping to have some luck with bass in the main. I'm taking my big 8 weight rigged with a sinking line to see if I can get down deep for soemthing or other. Thanks for the reply.


I don't to be really honest. Just be heads up for places that bigger side creeks come in. I think you will do some good for Bass if you're hunting them on the last couple of days. I am launching on August 30 and I plan to go bass hunting this time. Have fun!


----------

